# Need Help - One Way Vent?



## SmartRooferLLC (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm hoping someone knows what these are. I think they're one way vents for a LWC deck but I'm not sure. 

I've never seen them like this and some of them have what appear to be sensors on them. 

They are on a hospital building roof on which there are "biohazard" labeled ventilators.

Has anyone ever seen these before?


----------

